

Do Cops Have a Right to Access Your Smartphone? [video] - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/video-do-police-officers-have-right-access-your-smartphone

======
rmason
This debate has increased significance in Michigan where the state police are
using a device that dumps your phone. It doesn't matter whether its password
protected or not.

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20055431-1.html>

Note this began during the previous Democratic Gov. Jennifer Granholm's rein.

Its been reported that one interesting development from this practice has been
that drug dealers no longer conduct business using iPhones.

~~~
JFPetersen
That's an appeal waiting to happen. Forget the $500,000.00 requirement, you
can't use that evidence against me if you seized it illegally. I don't see how
the contents of a cell phone can be seized legally.

(The only - horrible - exception is if a person doesn't have standing to
contest the seizure. For example, if they extract the data from a user's phone
& use that to bust the dealer, the dealer might not have a remedy because the
dealer doesn't have any expectation of privacy in the user's cell phone.)

------
throwaway32
Rights are not granted, only violated.

------
Palomides
more from the EFF on when the government can look through your computers:
<https://ssd.eff.org/>

------
hack_edu
Lock your phone.

